

How to marry someone hotter than you, Timing is everything. - mataug
http://bluntmonkey.wordpress.com/2011/02/24/how-to-marry-someone-hotter-than-you/

======
_random_
Thanks for sharing. Another point is that a man marrying is at higher risk
than a woman. Any moment half of your stuff might be gone (a bit of
exaggeration and could be your fault but still). Men are still seen as
providers despite alleged "equality" so they are expected to have more of that
"stuff" to get married. Show me ten rich women married after ten hot poor guys
if you want to argue. Also it would've been much fairer if you had to support
a child directly rather than paying to ex-spouse.

